# PLEASE HELP 2003 windows server sp2 IIS Problem



## ray18z (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi i recently took over a job in a midsize company that runs on a network of around 8 servers (my pops company). The same day i took over the position somebody reset a modem causing some trouble on connections*supposedly* which i had to reestablish ( shortcuts to server drives etc ) and one of our websites which is IIS based stopped working. I checked all the settings and i think they are fine, i am not too familiar with IIS and i really need to get this website running back or i will loose my job. if somebody can please help me; Guide me through whats happening i will really appreciate it. Thank you Happened in this order Error 502 bad gateway, 501 not implemented, 500;100 internal server error-asp error, 500;19, 500;18, 500;17, 500;16, 500;15, 500;13, 500;12, 500 internal server error, 415,414,412,407,406,405,404;3,404;2,404, 403;from 1to 20 and 400. Thanks


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Some things to check:
1. Is the web just a HTTP web site or does it have HTTPS (SSL) encryption? If HTTPS, check certificates are ok.
2. Check the IP address to the website, is it set to 'All unassigned' or to a specific IP address. If a specific IP address, make sure that IP address is set to a valid IP address assigned to that server.
3. If the web site is using ASP pages, make sure that the web site is configured to allow to run scripts and/or executables, make sure ASP is enabled in the Web Application settings.
4. If the web site is configured to run ASP.NET (.aspx pages), written using Visual Studio, make sure that all the correct NET Frameworks are installed ok and enabled to allow to run.
5. If the web site using CGI for third party languages, such as perl, php or even java server pages (jsp), make sure that they are installed correctly and that the file extensions config point to the correct interpreter programs installed on the system.


----------

